# B12 Brake pad change help needed!



## B12worker (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the B12 and in fact all Nissans and have to do the front brake pads, can anyone let me know how to change them, how the caliper comes apart to get the pads out etc.

I have searched but no luck,
Any info gratefullt received!

Thanks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

The B12's brakes are pretty straight forward, and do not require anything special to replace. there are just 2 bolts holding the calipers in place, once they are removed, you just remove the calipers. you can usually remove the pads from the calipers with a screwdriver.the rotors will come right off too once the calipers have been removed. 

if you have any kind of wear on your rotors, you might as well replace as the stock B12 rotors generally are less than $20 each new.


----------



## B12worker (Apr 18, 2005)

astreamk1 said:


> The B12's brakes are pretty straight forward, and do not require anything special to replace. there are just 2 bolts holding the calipers in place, once they are removed, you just remove the calipers. you can usually remove the pads from the calipers with a screwdriver.the rotors will come right off too once the calipers have been removed.
> 
> if you have any kind of wear on your rotors, you might as well replace as the stock B12 rotors generally are less than $20 each new.


So you need to remove the caliper fully to drop the pads out?
How do you push the piston back if the calipers off the car?

Thanks! 

Stu


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

B12worker said:


> So you need to remove the caliper fully to drop the pads out?
> How do you push the piston back if the calipers off the car?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


yes, you remove the calipers, no big deal as the brake hose gives you plenty of room to move the caliper and work on it. 

usually i just use a "C" clamp to push the piston back in. just take your time and press it in slowly. it should move relatively easy. If it doesn't, or it leaks, you'll need to replace it. 

also keep an eye on your master cylinder as you wind them in to make sure it doesn't overflow.


----------



## B12worker (Apr 18, 2005)

astreamk1 said:


> yes, you remove the calipers, no big deal as the brake hose gives you plenty of room to move the caliper and work on it.
> 
> usually i just use a "C" clamp to push the piston back in. just take your time and press it in slowly. it should move relatively easy. If it doesn't, or it leaks, you'll need to replace it.
> 
> also keep an eye on your master cylinder as you wind them in to make sure it doesn't overflow.


Thanks for that, your a lifesaver! Not many B12 Coupes over here in England! So finding info is a nightmare.

Stu


----------

